# Fair Price for custom sub box?



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a port, so just need a 1.46 cuf box with a length of 20.5" for the port, and room for the port away from the walls, for a 12" sub. Nothing fancy, just a box.

Is $300 too much for that? Isn't around $150 about right?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

It is always amazing to me how much time and effort goes into a project that is seemingly simple like this one (always a ton more than I anticipate). I would not be surprised if $300 is a fair price for what you are asking for because I highly doubt $150 is going to cover the parts and labor involved for a shop to build one for you.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I won't turn my tablesaw on for $150.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^^

i know the feeling. most of what people pay you for is the ability to build it. not the actual physical work


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

300 is a good price... 

Matt Borgardt
Oncore/Cadence/Logic


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Onyx1136 said:


> I won't turn my tablesaw on for $150.


I would, but that about it.
300-400 for finished box.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Okay, thanks everyone. Glad to know I'm not getting screwed. 

I guess I was getting a great deal before. My local shop knew a guy who could do it for $150, but he's not available anymore. I had thought $150 was the going price, but I see now it was a great price.

Life is good.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

$150 is dirt cheap for a quality box IMO.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

QualitySound said:


> Okay, thanks everyone. Glad to know I'm not getting screwed.
> 
> I guess I was getting a great deal before. My local shop knew a guy who could do it for $150, but he's not available anymore. I had thought $150 was the going price, but I see now it was a great price.
> 
> Life is good.


Yeah, you were getting a great deal. He's not available anymore cuz he realized he was losing his ass every time he made an enclosure. People can only lose money for so long before they change direction and do something else.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I've seen some random pre-made boxes in some shops and these aren't expensive even with good/thick material and a nice carpet wraparound. In fact it's better than something from a newbie box maker because all these are precise cuts and made to prints/drawing. After making enough boxes a newbie becomes a pro... so, people all have to start somewhere to get to the next level and beyond. However these pre-made ones probably won't be the size or shape that some may want, and the only way is to pay big bucks for a custom, or practice enough times and can get there.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> 300 is a good price...
> 
> Matt Borgardt
> Oncore/Cadence/Logic


OnCore?? Any news on that front? Maybe that is for a different thread so this one doesn't get mucked up. I paid $150 for a simple custom downfire sealed enclosure a few years back. I'm sure if it was more complicated the price would be higher though.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

$300 is a great price.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

QualitySound said:


> I have a port, so just need a 1.46 cuf box with a length of 20.5" for the port, and room for the port away from the walls, for a 12" sub. Nothing fancy, just a box.
> 
> Is $300 too much for that? Isn't around $150 about right?


I differ from the others. I think that a total rip off.

You can get a factory made box for $40.~$100. of a semi custom box for a bit more.

These guy make a real nice enclosure.

LAB SlapBox™


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

CrossFired said:


> I differ from the others. I think that a total rip off.
> 
> You can get a factory made box for $40.~$100. of a semi custom box for a bit more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I did not find a lot about LAB in a google search, but what I found was positive. I sent them an email.

I found another outfit called Obcon or RT. http://www.obconaudio.com/subwoofer-enclosures Any word on them?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Buy a used small table saw off Craigslist.. And build it yourself. Or pay the $10 to have the pieces cut to size at Home Depot.... spend $60 and DIY.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

CrossFired said:


> I differ from the others. I think that a total rip off.
> 
> You can get a factory made box for $40.~$100. of a semi custom box for a bit more.
> 
> ...


how is that a custom box?


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

porscheman said:


> how is that a custom box?


They say they make some boxes for the specs and dimensions of certain subs, and they say they make such boxes for other subs if the customer sends them the modeling data, which manufactures seem to provide if you ask them for that. I'm not saying they do, I don't know, but that is what they say they do.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Most of what you pay for is the builder's skill and ego to sum it up. If they have a good reputation for being a GREAT fabricator....they earn the right to charge you out the ass. Sad but true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

mmiller said:


> Buy a used small table saw off Craigslist.. And build it yourself. Or pay the $10 to have the pieces cut to size at Home Depot.... spend $60 and DIY.


Great that it is so easy for you, and it would be great too if it was that easy for everyone.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

People ask me why I/we don't do/offer 'custom' boxes/installs.

Exhibit A: OP


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Angrywhopper said:


> People ask me why I/we don't do/offer 'custom' boxes/installs.
> 
> Exhibit A: OP


Me, Angrywhopper? Whoa. Harsh.

As I learn more, I seem to be finding that some people think $300 is fair, while other people think $150 is fair. It's okay if you are one of the people who thinks $300 is fair. No problem? And no problem between you and me?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I noticed that people who make 50 hour or more complain most...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

The OP said he asked so he could make sure he was getting a fair price. Most of you said the price was fair and he said THANK YOU....

So what's the big deal? Jesus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Buy a used small table saw off Craigslist.. And build it yourself. Or pay the $10 to have the pieces cut to size at Home Depot.... spend $60 and DIY.


1. Everyone knows their cuts aren't accurate. 

2. Joe Schmoe will mess up 45s

3. Lots of practice to make a Kerf if you want to get fancy. 

2. You still need a router for a clean cut. 

3. Still need a router for clean edges and clean finish. 

4. Router bits.

5. Proper bracing knowledge.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> People ask me why I/we don't do/offer 'custom' boxes/installs.
> 
> Exhibit A: OP


I do not understand this mentality. You work at a shop that avoids doing custom and building enclosures because some people are cheap and don't want to pay for quality work? That defies all logic, to me. Properly priced custom work is by it's nature fairly expensive. even though the industry conversion rate for correctly prices custom work is low, many shops out there have realized that custom work is one of the few things that can still be extremely profitable. Especially in a day where 90% of retailers are content with just moving boxes across the counter. 

Some portion of customers are always going to ball at the price, no matter what it is. That doesn't seem like a good reason to just not offer the service, though.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

It is silly how often people are willing to pay so little for "simple" (ha!) custom work.
I made a coffee table in my house that is a functioning Nintendo Controller. Someone else saw it and asked what I would charge to make them one, and got pissed when I said maybe $700. that was A LOT of work.
As far as OP post, I could see maybe $150 for a simple sealed box if you provide all the dimensions, but definitely $300 or more for a ported box when some design and ingenuity is necessary on the part of the builder.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

the727kid said:


> 1. Everyone knows their cuts aren't accurate.
> 
> 2. Joe Schmoe will mess up 45s
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about... I do not need a router for clean cuts, hell I can do that with a jig saw... you pay us for our knowledge and skills...



Matt Borgardt
Oncore/Cadence/Logic


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

QualitySound said:


> Great that it is so easy for you, and it would be great too if it was that easy for everyone.


Why is it so hard? I built a box as one first projects in Grade nine wood shop. I was 14 I think, I mean it's not that difficult... And I'm by no means a professional woodworker. I'm not trying to be condescending towards you, I'm just trying to encourage you to give it a try yourself. What you want isn't complex, and it is a DIY forum.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

QualitySound said:


> Great that it is so easy for you, and it would be great too if it was that easy for everyone.


It isn't easy, but it is doable. To put it politely , I suck with wood. But you know what? I was faced with having to have a box built. $300 seemed like a lot to me too. So, $150 for a pawn shop table, $7 for a cheap jigsaw, $34 for a sheet of mdf, couple of bucks for some pvc, and off to the races. My first attempt is in the trash right now. But it's a small box, and I've got 3 more shots at it with that same sheet. I'm not done yet, but I've got $193 bucks in it so far, if it takes 7 more tries, I'm out 220 bucks. Still $80 less than the shop. What I'm learning along the way is far more valuable. $220 worth of education , that could lead to being the local go to guy for the kids who would rather pay the guy down the block $200 to knock out a box rather than waiting two weeks for an appointment down at the stereo shop to pay $300.

Instant gratification is cool and all, but it's a poor replacement for sweat and learning ****...


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just got a quote for $1,000 for the enclosure I want. This thread is making me mad with all these 150's and 300's. I'm Unsubscribing! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> I just got a quote for $1,000 for the enclosure I want. This thread is making me mad with all these 150's and 300's. I'm Unsubscribing! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, before you go, lol, what makes it $1,000? The craftsmanship? The design? Both? Other?

And interesting posts all around. Lots to think about.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Actually we should be careful pushing others into cutting wood and stuff. Not everyone has the time, or can do it as not everybody is handy (it's just that everyone loves music here). Some people will slice their fingers if let them near the power tools. This is why subcontractors and shops still exist! We all enjoy music and stuff but sometimes have to sign a check to get some sections or everything done!!


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

truckguy said:


> OnCore?? Any news on that front? Maybe that is for a different thread so this one doesn't get mucked up. I paid $150 for a simple custom downfire sealed enclosure a few years back. I'm sure if it was more complicated the price would be higher though.


OnCore news in two weeks... 

Matt Borgardt
Oncore/Cadence/Logic


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

truckerfte said:


> It isn't easy, but it is doable. To put it politely , I suck with wood. But you know what? I was faced with having to have a box built. $300 seemed like a lot to me too. So, $150 for a pawn shop table, $7 for a cheap jigsaw, $34 for a sheet of mdf, couple of bucks for some pvc, and off to the races. My first attempt is in the trash right now. But it's a small box, and I've got 3 more shots at it with that same sheet. I'm not done yet, but I've got $193 bucks in it so far, if it takes 7 more tries, I'm out 220 bucks. Still $80 less than the shop. What I'm learning along the way is far more valuable. $220 worth of education , that could lead to being the local go to guy for the kids who would rather pay the guy down the block $200 to knock out a box rather than waiting two weeks for an appointment down at the stereo shop to pay $300.
> 
> Instant gratification is cool and all, but it's a poor replacement for sweat and learning ****...


Good for you! DIY!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Custom Fit Subwoofer Boxes Enclosures, Speakers,Trucks Parts and Accessories


these guys make some nice boxes


----------



## Malazan (Apr 13, 2012)

lucas569 said:


> Custom Fit Subwoofer Boxes Enclosures, Speakers,Trucks Parts and Accessories
> 
> 
> these guys make some nice boxes


These are nice, I have the Jeep Wrangler 4 door box that holds 2 12's at 1 cube each.

It fits my Jeep perfectly 

Jeep Wrangler Unlimited (4 Dr) 07 & up Subwoofer Enclosure


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucas569 and Malazan,
Thanks for those links. Funny, they're actually links to the same place. Looks like they specialize in boxes for specific cars and trucks. I will send them an email to see if they make non vehicle-specific custom boxes.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't forget about Net Audio sub boxes as well.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

truckguy said:


> Don't forget about Net Audio sub boxes as well.


Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Get ur box built to the specs of your specific subwoofer. The people who manufacture them know what the best environment for them is. 

That's the purpose of them putting the specs on the packaging and in the manual. 

Stop the one size fits all stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

porscheman said:


> how is that a custom box?


It's really not, but I don't think any box is truly custom. What SIS does is custom.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

MrGreen83 said:


> Get ur box built to the specs of your specific subwoofer. The people who manufacture them know what the best environment for them is.
> 
> That's the purpose of them putting the specs on the packaging and in the manual.
> 
> ...


Did you look either of the websites suggested? They can build custom enclosures. Qualitysound sent them emails. How do you know he's not requesting a price quote on a custom enclosure? Not just a pre built one? I contacted Net Audio in the past and they responded quickly and answered all my questions. I'm waiting until a purchase a different vehicle to decide what I want to do. There are plenty of options out there instead of just local shops. Unless you want something really custom. 

I can do some diy but I have my limits. If I had the time and tools I'd give it go. We all keep learning as we go with this hobby but we are all at different situations in our lives. And skill levels! I really do admire the skill some of you have out there.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

truckguy said:


> Did you look either of the websites suggested? They can build custom enclosures. Qualitysound sent them emails. How do you know he's not requesting a price quote on a custom enclosure? Not just a pre built one? I contacted Net Audio in the past and they responded quickly and answered all my questions. I'm waiting until a purchase a different vehicle to decide what I want to do. There are plenty of options out there instead of just local shops. Unless you want something really custom.
> 
> I can do some diy but I have my limits. If I had the time and tools I'd give it go. We all keep learning as we go with this hobby but we are all at different situations in our lives. And skill levels! I really do admire the skill some of you have out there.


Yeah, I heard back from LAB and NET Audio. They both look good so far for custom boxes. What is SIS? I did not find them in a google search.

Makes sense what people say about DIY. I could, but would need tools, instruction, advice and practice before doing anything on my own. So why am I at a DIY forum? Because learning about and deciding on equipment and system design is part of doing it yourself. I've learned a lot from people here.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Apologies. I did look at the supercrewsound site and all I saw was where u choose ur car make model year....and then choose 1 or 2 subs.....I didn't see custom boxes being built (to spec) for whatever subwoofer u have. I must've missed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> Get ur box built to the specs of your specific subwoofer. The people who manufacture them know what the best environment for them is.
> 
> That's the purpose of them putting the specs on the packaging and in the manual.
> 
> ...


Better yet, model your subs and figure out what's required to get the alignment you want for your install.

The manufacturer's recs are only a suggestion, and they have no idea what environment they'll be installed in (other than that it's likely a car). The purpose of them publishing specs is specifically so that you can model them.

One size fits all is exactly what you're advocating.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> Apologies. I did look at the supercrewsound site and all I saw was where u choose ur car make model year....and then choose 1 or 2 subs.....I didn't see custom boxes being built (to spec) for whatever subwoofer u have. I must've missed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't put custom boxes front and center. I couldn't find them either. I just asked.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

QualitySound said:


> What is SIS? I did not find them in a google search.


Simplicity in Sound. SIS - Simplicity in Sound

They are a full custom Audio shop, in San Jose, who do _*very*_ nice work.
Owner and proprietor Bing, is well respected member here.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

If you're a little more precise with your location, you might get lucky and find a local DIY'er who has tools and some know-how, who can help you DIY, for a case of beer, or something.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

SHAGGS said:


> If you're a little more precise with your location, you might get lucky and find a local DIY'er who has tools and some know-how, who can help you DIY, for a case of beer, or something.


You know, that's a good idea actually. Help build box for a case of beer (or other beverage or cash). Very cool. Anyone in or near Western Mass?


----------



## Errldaily (Oct 12, 2015)

I just got a custom box built, still need to pick it up. It cost me around $350 3.5cf kerfed port. The guy does stellar work but it's his hobby. The local shop quoted me $400 for something a little more basic. All in all I feel like I got a good deal but just came across the right guy!


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> OnCore news in two weeks...
> 
> Matt Borgardt
> Oncore/Cadence/Logic


I'd still like to hear any news on OnCore if you have anything to share.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

The news is simple... Right now working on website... www.oncore.audio 
I leave in a week to do production and wehen I get back I will be launching the company. I really did not want to say anything, till I had some to talk about and sell. 

Matt Borgardt
Oncore/Cadence/Logic


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> The news is simple... Right now working on website... OnCore Website
> I leave in a week to do production and wehen I get back I will be launching the company. I really did not want to say anything, till I had some to talk about and sell.
> 
> Matt Borgardt
> Oncore/Cadence/Logic


Any updates? i check facebook and the website so either place is fine. Thanks


----------

